# Opening .html in Adobe Photoshop CS5



## jameshelley (Sep 14, 2010)

I created a webpage in Adobe Photoshop CS5 for the first time. 

As suggested, I saved the file using the 'Save for Web and Devices' command. This saves as .html so that it can then be viewed using Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc. I have since closed Photoshop and can now not open my saved file as it doesn't recognise the .html format. 

Should I have also saved a copy using just the 'Save As' command so that is also was available in .pdf? Or is there a way that I can open my .html in Photoshop?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Photoshop is a graphics program. Don't make HTML from graphic slices.
It's not a web program.


----------



## jameshelley (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks lordsmurf. I have since decided to just save in photoshop as .jpg or .gif and then import into dreamweaver.


----------

